# 20YO seeking help



## nainy (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi everyone,First of all let me say i'm sorry for my english, it's not my native language and it's pretty hard to explain myself.My IBS-D started a year ago, but i'm pretty sure it was post-infectious, went downhill from there. Recently, I've been to hospital, and clinical studies showed that I not only have IBS, but also bile reflux and some sort of congenital sigmoid colon disorder. I was treated with anti-bacterial medications for 10 days along with digestive enzymes and spasmolitics plus some antacides for the reflux.Now, it's been a month or so, and, to be honest, treatment did nothing. I'm sticking to a healthy diet, eating 5-6 times a day, I also excluded most of fibrous veggies and any dairy/milk except cottage cheese (trigger foods), but I still experience same symptoms - abdominal pains and diarrhea once every 4-6 days, which lasts for 1-2 days.I'm starting to get really tired of it, I want to get treatment in my own hands from now on. I have access to almost any meds out there, cause in my country most of the meds don't require prescription.One more thing I need to mention - I'm into bodybuilding for some time now and I'm trying to add some body mass, which means I need to consume more food than an average person, along with additional protein. IBS basically makes my results go down the drain, literally.I'll appreciate any help and advice,Thanks in advance.


----------

